# What Season of The Year Were You Born In?



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

I was reading the other day about a study where they analyzed the science behind luck, extrovertedness and positivity in peoples personalities,

It said that people born in the more warmer months (supposing there wasn't any genetic or environmental factors involved) of the year usually developed to grow up more outgoing in life and were called "sensation seekers", they were considered "luckier" because they were open minded about everything, liked to try new things (eg:, rarely watched the same movie twice), lived longer and had more vivid minds than the rest, 

To prove the theory that everyone in life had the same amount of luck but the "sensation seekers" were the only ones that managed to take advantage of theirs, they gave a group of people magazines and asked them to find a specific photo of a mountain in it, what they didn't tell them though was that in one of the pages there was a reward prize that read in big bold letters; "If You Show This Page To The Researcher, You Will Be Rewarded With $100".
80% of the people who claimed the prize turned out to have been born in the warmer months of the year (around July for people in the Northen Hemisphere and December for the Southern), while the cold month babies only followed the specific instructions of trying to find the photo without using the curiosity the others did.

Their extrovertedness also allowed them to get out there more and meet other people which therefore increased their "luck" in finding jobs, in relationships, friends to help them ect..

It is thought that babies who are born in the warmer months are less attached to their mothers and more independent due to the heat, while winter month babies are more nurtured, taking cared of with more attention (if they are wearing the right clothes...how many blankets they have ect..) and held in the arms of their parents more cause of the cold climate,

I thought it would be interesting to see if theres some validity behind it all, and what better place to ask than here? lol


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

That's so interesting!! I want to look into it more!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

That's an interesting theory. Particularly the part about winter babies being held more closely/summer babies being more free. I wonder if that actually has any effect.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I was born on September 22, which is usually either the last day of summer or the first day of fall. I've always considered it a fall birthday either way, though, and for the purposes of the theory it definitely makes me a fall/winter baby.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Summer baby here. Not sure if I believe what is said about those born in warmer months. Most of it doesn't apply to me.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I am born i august even though it is a warm month here in Iceland it would be rather cold for Australians, the average temp at summer here is 12°C/53.6°F


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mine is also one that can sometimes be the start of summer. I have always considered my birthday a (very late) spring birthday.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I was born in the Spring. April, to be precise.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

springtime


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Spring


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

Summer, I'm a July baby


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Summer that's why I'm so hot.


----------



## xerwb2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Near the end of Summer here, in February.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i was born in october and i hate the cold


----------



## fern (Nov 16, 2008)

Spring


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

This is interesting. I was born in winter.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Autumn. I might have flicked through the other pages.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

December baby... so winter.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Born in July. Winter baby.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Born in March..I'm a late winter baby


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Spring.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Interesting stuff.

With a little googling, I came across this article which somewhats contradicts the theory you posted. One major difference is that it links seasons to schizophrenia not anxiety disorders. However, considering that there is some overlap between these conditions...

http://www.thefreelibrary.com/Summe...phrenia.(Behavior)(Brief+Article)-a0125066352

"Young people who develop a severe form of schizophrenia are strikingly likely to have been born in the summer, aeeording to data collected in six countries. Symptoms of the condition, sometimes referred to as deficit schizophrenia, include a lack of emotion, apathy, and an inabilityto handle social and work situations. In contrast, nondeficit schizophrenia typically includes intense emotions and suicidal thoughts.

Brian Kirkpatrick of the Maryland Psychiatric Research Center in Baltimore and his colleagues unveiled the suggestive correlation after pooling findings from nine studies conducted in England, France, Ireland, Scotland, Spain, and the United States. Those investigations included 1,594 people who had been diagnosed with schizophrenia. Of that number, 401 displayed deficit schizophrenia, Kirkpatrick's group determined.

A greater percentage of people with deficit schizophrenia was born in June and July compared with the portion of people with nondeficit schizophrenia or of people in the general population born in those two months, the researchers report in the October Archives of General Psychiatry
. The finding raises the possibility that summer-related infections or other seasonal factors could be disturbing brain development, the scientists say."


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

I was born in the spring, beautiful month of may!


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't think there's much to that in my opinion.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Winter.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

March, end of winter baby.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Technically Summer, but consider myself Autumn (September 16).


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

I was born in August so i'm a summer baby


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

winter.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Autumn, I was born on thanksgiving day.


----------



## Halcyon Daze (Dec 22, 2008)

I would've been a spring baby but I was like 3 weeks late because I guess I just had to be born on the first day of summer.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

Late summer


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Spring: April 30


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

Born at the end of August. Winter baby.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

autumn


----------



## livinginfear (Jan 31, 2009)

That theory wouldn't explain me; I was born at the hottest time of year, and I was very attached to my mother and dependent. I'm certainly open to the luckier, more open-minded, longer life part of the theory though. :O)


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Early autumn.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Winter


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

the season of the witch.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm special, I was born in Autumn, the least fecund season.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

June - Winter. Incidentally, it is my favourite season.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

First day of Summer.. Which is tomorrow  lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Winter!


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

May 6th, so kinda spring or summer.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

Summer. Well, Northern hemisphere summer.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Spring


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Fall (September). I love winter best.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Way back in the year of 1986 on the 4th day of April, I was born. That would be spring which is also my favorite season


----------



## FlickeringHope (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds like an interesting study, though these poll results so far don't seem to support the theory, lol.

I was born in Autumn...my favorite season!


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

I was born in Summer.


----------

